# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  11-11-2009 - The Nuke

## Loaf

Title: The Nuke
Originally Dreamed: 11-11-2009
DJ link to "The Nuke" - Click for deleted "scenes", and to see what happens after I end up in the mysterious city

*This is the "directors cut" version





> It was on the 3rd time (in total my 4th LD on the night) I sat up after realizing I was in another false awakening (all of my LDs that night started off in my bedroom). There was a cereal box between my legs, which is not something I expected to see. For your information, it was Corn Flakes. 
> 
> I sat up skeptical and slightly lucid. I went into the kitchen. My father, mother, and sister were in there having breakfast. This is where it gets interesting. I said “I am in a dream” automatically again and then checked my hands. They were deformed with stubbed fingers and an extra thumb. I then said “Wow, I am in an LD again” very excited that I had finally got a nice decent LD to dream in unlike the other short ones previously.
> My mother then replied “I am so sick and tired of your LDs” in an angry tone “you are not asleep” she continued. This stunned me. I knew I was in an LD because I had all the signs and I could simply tell by the nature of my surroundings it wasn’t reality. Furthermore in reality my mother supports dreaming and believes there is more to it as I do, and she certainly wouldn’t say something like that. 
> 
> I ignored her and went outside into the garden. I turned around and said “there is a sun in the sky” and sure as gold when I turned to look back a faint orange circle sat beautifully between the clouds. I raised my hands. I rotated the sun. Depending which way I rotated it, the world around me would get lighter and darker. I tweaked the sun until it was light enough for me to be comfortable. I jumped over the fence and stood outside. I looked around the street. Suddenly the front door of my house flew open. My mother came running out.
> “No! You are not dreaming! You must be controlled” she said charging out. I realized that she had an injection in her hand. Needles... I ABSOLUTELY HATE NEEDLES. There is nothing worse. The needle in the injection was particularly long and sharp. I ran in horror down the street, being chased by what certainly was not my mother. She was angry, and forceful, and had some issue with my dreaming. She was aggressive. Never have I dreamed about my mother this way. I tried to spawn a gun to shoot her away in self defense. Despite the fact I had to focus on making a gun appear, I also had to make it spawn behind me (due to the technique I use to control my dreams). I managed to do it, but she jumped on me before I could and injected me right in the elbow. It didn’t hurt (so to speak) but it had a strange uncomfortable sensation and the thought of needles made me feel sick. I had no idea what was in the syringe.
> As she went back into the house I picked up the gun and shot her. She fell to the floor. I felt bad for shooting her, but I knew it wasn’t my mother really. My father sat on the couch with the baby. He didn’t seem to care one bit. I dropped the gun after it turned into a phone directory. 
> 
> ...

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

Wow that's a pretty intense dream! XD 

Cool how you entered this entirely different world after the nuke. I always get lucid in a world representing this world, or not at all. I also don't have enough control to enter it once lucid.

----------


## Loaf

> Wow that's a pretty intense dream! XD



I woke up at 3AM and was too scared to go back to sleep.  ::D:

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

Wow, even though you just walked through that amazing city?

----------


## Loaf

> Wow, even though you just walked through that amazing city?



I was too scared I'd fall back into the hands of... my parents I guess. Ha ha.
If you read the non-edited version, crap happens in that city too. Follow the link on the first post.

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

Yea, well I clicked the link but I found this gigantic wall of text and crap about shared dreaming at the bottom. 

So that's not my cup of tea. But I enjoyed reading this  :wink2:

----------


## Loaf

Precisely why I cut it out on the gallery. Its too controversial to discuss. But here is a snippet of the end. 
To get to the point I get beaten up than dragged into some run down building full of prositutes and kinky kinky people. Then the whole story just screws up.  :tongue2:

----------


## Donran

Nukes are always the first option when it comes to "get out alive" for some weird reason.

Hey, maybe your fake parents were working for the _unknwon force_!(darth vader theme)  ::shock:: 

By the way, were you wearing green underwear?  :tongue2:  :tongue2:  :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

> Nukes are always the first option when it comes to "get out alive" for some weird reason.



Just the best way to destroy everything I guess. So corrupt.  :tongue2: 





> Hey, maybe your fake parents were working for the _unknwon force_!(darth vader theme)



NOO! NOT THE DARK SIDE!  ::D: 





> By the way, were you wearing green underwear?



-_-

No, thats a problem thats been occurring recently. This dream is at least a month old.

----------


## Donran

Ah well. Atleast this dream wasn't corrupted by your imaginary green underwear.

You should have gone back to see the pretty city(this rimes! pretTY, ciTY... ha!), unless you are REALLY afraid of needles... like needles are made of terrorism?  ::?:

----------


## Loaf

> You should have gone back to see the pretty city



Maybe I'll do that tonight?  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidness

Sounds like a very interesting dream. D/C'S have been known to go nut's when you remind them of dreaming ect.

----------


## Loaf

Now I'm scared to tell them they aren't real.  ::D:

----------


## Lunalight

It strikes me as funny that you cause a nuclear explosion to flee from needles.  Kind of frying pan and fire, huh?  It's also interesting that the injection didn't do anything to you. (I've been injected in an LD before, and it made my dream self feel sluggish and have blurry vision even though I was trying to fight it)  It sounds like a really cool dream, though.

----------


## Loaf

Heh.  :tongue2:

----------


## IndigoGhost

I also hate needles, I have to try the mass destruction thing sometime, i guess in a way it works as a teleport of sorts, cool dream  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

> I also hate needles, I have to try the mass destruction thing sometime, i guess in a way it works as a teleport of sorts, cool dream



Oh my gosh thats true! I have trouble teleporting to places, but I have no trouble spawning objects. I should use nukes to get around!  ::D:

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Oh my gosh thats true! I have trouble teleporting to places, but I have no trouble spawning objects. I should use nukes to get around!



Remember your earmuffs, nukes are pretty loud  :tongue2:

----------

